# Submersed Crypt wendtii leaves...



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Everybody,

This may seem like a silly question, but it's an honest one....

I've had an on-going Ca/Mg issue for about 3 yrs now. It doesn't matter what kind of water I've used (hard tap, RO, RODI, Distilled) and it's been in every setup--regardless of size or anything else. Long story short: K Excess.







*Finally*, I've sorted it out and things are better....or getting there.

Problem is: Healthy Crypt leaves look different throughout the genus. Some have rippled edges, some don't, etc. So, sadly after all this time--I'm kinda wondering what a Good, really Healthy Crypt wendtii leaf actually looks like! Sad I know.....ray:.., but I want to finish getting this sorted out and finally achieve true balance...as can only be truly shown by Healthy, Quality leaves.

Can someone please take a minute or 3 and link me to some good pix that show what really healthy C. wendtii leaves look like.....? Please?  May also seem dumb, but C. wendtii is quite variable these days....so, do the leaves (shape, etc) all pretty much look the same.....?

Thanx!


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

What peteski312 posted is a lot like my wendtii 'Tropica'. Here's another:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Go to our Cryptocoryne pictures gallery!

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/browseimages.php?c=11&userid=&t=


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanx Everybody. Right now I'm on-the-lookout, but don't want to over analyze and muddle things up by thinking too much. The crypt leaves coming in now look pretty good all-n-all, so I'm going to sit back and wait. :spy:


----------



## god91234 (Mar 21, 2008)

mine is just starting to grow in to ::taps feet::


----------



## brion0 (Dec 24, 2008)

I put one in my tank a couple weeks ago, I realy like the colors of the leafs.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Basically, if they are not developing small pinpoint holes (K deficiency) or melting, or dying back in some other fashion, they are healthy!


----------

